# Chest packs



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I am new to fly fishing and usually fish the rivers. I have been out a dozen or so time and have hooked up a time or two. I just have never landed a fish. Any ways I am looking for a chest pack, what do you guys prefer and why? I have two fly boxes and thats about it.


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

AC_ESS said:


> I am new to fly fishing and usually fish the rivers. I have been out a dozen or so time and have hooked up a time or two. I just have never landed a fish. Any ways I am looking for a chest pack, what do you guys prefer and why? I have two fly boxes and thats about it.



I have a vest and a pack. I much prefer the vest. I have the basspro brand pack and it's fine for short trips. My father in law has the orvis sling pack and it is much nicer but 4x more expensive. I love my llbean guide vest. More than enough storage to keep everything organized and is water bladder comparable.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Anything in front will just get in the way. Vests are nice but you tend to really overload it and not use much of it. You be surprised how much you can carry but it all boils down to your personal preference.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I used a vest for a long time and then went to a sling pack about 15 years ago which I much prefer. It is off to the side, does not interfere when I am casting or retrieving and I can maneuver it in front of me when I need something from it. Everything I need is in there and I am not rooting through the numerous pockets searching like I did so many times when I used the vest. Prices range on them depending on the brand you buy and they can be purchase at any sporting goods store. The one I use is made by Plano, I believe I paid $20 for mine way back when and it has stood the test of time; it ain't pretty, shows some wear of the years but still works fine.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

For just two boxes, a smaller chest pack would be ideal. This fall is started using a chest pack instead of a vest. I got the bass pro(white river) wide ranger pack for $20 on sale. Not really a high quality pack and I intended on saving up for a better one. BUT, it gets the job done and holds way more than my vest. I can carry a pretty big streamer box, two medium boxes for nymphs/dries, a small box for egg patterns, my camera, tippets, indicators, shot, etc. plus I can hang a net from the neck strap. Some people like the classic vests but I don't think I'll ever buy another vest.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Simms, fishpond, and william joseph all make great packs/ slings. A little pricey but if you are going to be spending a lot of time on the water, comfort and ergonomics go a long way. 

Also, make sure you can attach a water bottle or something. I found a pack (simms headwater sling) where I could fit a camelback bladder in it. It was a gamechanger, you'll fish longer when your not dehydrated.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have an Orvis Passage chest pack that is approx 6 months old, which I'm looking to sell for $30. 
If interested, PM me. I also have a Simms half day pack for sale.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a Simms sling as well and like it a lot. Has plenty of storage and can carry a few bottles of water without the weight stressing on the strap. 

I really liked my inexpensive chest packs but they weren't comfortable to have around my neck depending on what clothes I was wearing. The sling works for me with a winter coat, t shirt and in between. A few things to consider before making a purchase.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I love the Basspro packs but wish they were a little more durable. On my second one, the mesh separates. I like big boxes and they fit easily in these. Extra boxes and reels in the back with a snack and water bottle.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is what my bass pro wide ranger looks like and most of what I can fit in it. I think it is on sale for $25 right now. It might be a good idea to try an inexpensive pack, fish it a few times, than upgrade if you feel like it


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Lunker 23 I sent you a message


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know about them but a friend of mine got one for Christmas. He tried it out with me for half a day the next weekend. He kept complaining that it seems to be designed for left handers and not easy to get used to. He left saying he will go back to a vest.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> *Anything in front will just get in the way*. Vests are nice but you tend to really overload it and not use much of it. You be surprised how much you can carry but it all boils down to your personal preference.


My feelings precisely. Chest packs and vests never worked for me. Having stuff on my chest or anywhere on the front of my body is in the way. I use sling packs and a Fishpond backpack. Nothing irritates me more than stuff being in my way, but vests and chest packs work for thousands of people. Ain't my cup of tea.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Take a look a Vedavoo sling packs!

If I were in a market for another pack to accumulate this would be it!

Just keep your junk behind! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

i wore vests for years but got tied of working around full pockets and arm fatigue. i also find them to be hot in the summer. i switched to an orvis sling pack a few years ago and hung the vests up. not the best choice in deep water but more comfortable.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FWIW, have had numerous tackle bags and what not, and I got a simms sling. Its great. I love it. Casting is breeze, if I need something I just slide it forward and everything is right there.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah I gotta agree with what most guys here are saying. I fished with vest for years and then a waist pack. Now I have a sling and I think it's definitely the best of the three options. Plenty of room to carry everything I want to the water and its out my way when I want it to be. I searched on Craigslist and got a great deal on a used sling and chest pack. I take the chest pack when I am going for smallmouth in the local creeks or when I go the pond in my neighborhood. I does not carry half of what the sling carries.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe I'm just old school ...But I carry way to much stuff for anything but a vest....Normally 4 boxes of fly's , spare spool with a sink tip and all the other needed stuff .... If I dont carry everything I will forget something....Guess I'm just a old - old school guy....Lol...I guess I just like to be prepared .


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

I use this sling pack for camping, hiking and fishing and love it. Its lightweight but tons of storage, each of the zip compartments have mesh zip storage slots. Ambidextrous too. A lot of bag for your buck
http://www.condoroutdoor.com/Condor-140.aspx

This Youtube shows the the guts pretty well


----------

